# Bacon Face - Its Alive!



## Admin US West (Apr 9, 2011)

I went to cook some bacon this morning, and there watching me was a face on a slice of bacon. Two fuzzy white eyes and a black nose/mouth below.


----------



## bvukich (Apr 9, 2011)

Ummm, yeah. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bycostello (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Canihaspicture (Jun 27, 2011)

Mold spores... I got a pic of mold spores the other day with a canon G12. They are disgusting yet somehow beautiful...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 27, 2011)

Canihaspicture said:


> Mold spores... I got a pic of mold spores the other day with a canon G12. They are disgusting yet somehow beautiful...



I hope you weren't served that at a restaurant


----------



## ions (Jul 20, 2011)

That's gross! Awesome.


----------



## dstppy (Jul 20, 2011)

scalesusa said:


> I went to cook some bacon this morning, and there watching me was a face on a slice of bacon. Two fuzzy white eyes and a black nose/mouth below.



You, sir, should be locked up for crimes against all mankind.

I mean, who lets bacon go bad???? :'(


----------

